# Simon & Patrick Woodland Pro Folk



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This is the last of my guitars photos that were hijacked and held for ransom by Photobucket that I had yet to repost. 2008 Simon & Patrick Woodland Pro Folk. Made in Canada. Solid spruce top and solid mahogany back & sides. Had this for around tw0 years. Comfortable size. I figure the neck and fretboard are closer to a Martin than Gibson or Taylor. It has warm sound, little more focused on mids (I'm guessing), with a mellow top end. Electronics are more than decent, as is the tuner. 

Got it at a good price as it had a professionally repaired couple of cracks in the top. Original owner apparently was not told about Edmonton winters when he bought it. Decided to photograph it from a different angle.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Godin's lineup of guitars are really nice, affordable, and IMO waaaayyyy under appreciated for sound and value. Helped my buddy pick out a Woodland Spruce just yesterday and it kicks a lot of much more expensive guitars ass's. I think we're lucky to have a guitar manufacturer/Luthier like this in Canada. Great stuff.


----------



## Dave St.Onge (Jan 30, 2018)

I joined this forum because I noticed you had it for sale. Is it still for sale?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I have a soft spot for small bodied acoustics.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks like I have an almost sale from Kijiji. Lot of back and forth, more pictures. Talked to him on the phone. Just hope he isn't a tire kicker.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Robert1950 said:


> Looks like I have an almost sale from Kijiji. Lot of back and forth, more pictures. Talked to him on the phone. Just hope he isn't a tire kicker.


Just checked out your ad. Nice photos and write up. The other dude selling his is asking $800 for the mint guitar (2 years old) with new SKB case. I have to kinda question his asking price to be honest. Seems a bit steep to me, considering he's asking for the brand new price with a "new case and save on the GST" as incentive. Not a lot of incentive to me. Kinda wish yours came up a year or so ago, I would've jumped all over that.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

These currently sell for $699 new at L&M. A couple of years ago when the dollar was in the low 70s it was $769. The current cost with Yorkville HSC is $20 or so cheaper than what he is asking. Tax is always right off IMO. Here in AB is just under $820 w/tax. I just shake my head at these guys



Dorian2 said:


> Just checked out your ad. Nice photos and write up. The other dude selling his is asking $800 for the mint guitar (2 years old) with new SKB case. I have to kinda question his asking price to be honest. Seems a bit steep to me, considering he's asking for the brand new price with a "new case and save on the GST" as incentive. Not a lot of incentive to me. Kinda wish yours came up a year or so ago, I would've jumped all over that.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Robert1950 said:


> These currently sell for $699 new at L&M. A couple of years ago when the dollar was in the low 70s it was $769. The current cost with Yorkville HSC is $20 or so cheaper than what he is asking. Tax is always right off IMO. Here in AB is just under $820 w/tax. I just shake my head at these guys


Ya. I've seen a few odd ball ads up on Kijiji in the Edmonton area. Really questionable sometimes. I've seen a couple or more with used asking prices for more than a new one at L&M. Do these people not understand that information is directly under our finger tips? It's pretty simple really. It's really opened my eyes to some peoples perception on value. Good luck on your hopefully soon to be sale.


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

It's a beautiful guitar. My S&P is now my go-to. Love it. Good luck w/the sale!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Sold last weekend. Gone to a better home.


----------

